# Christmas Kontest



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Here is my Christmas Kontest…has nothing to do with Christmas, I just thought it would be nice to throw this as my very first! Now to the contest:

I have a list of my top 5 movies of all time. I have 5 quotes from these movies, in no particular order. First person to guess each of these movies AND put them in order as my 1-5 favorites wins. Oh, and no editing.

Winner gets a delicious 5er! Ok, here we go. Good luck!

1.	They say it has no memory. That's where I want to live the rest of my life. A warm place with no memory.
2.	That's thirty minutes away. I'll be there in ten.
3.	Is that a ten-gallon hat, or are you just enjoying the show?
4.	Whenever we needed money, we'd rob the airport. To us, it was better than Citibank.
5.	Hmmm, tell me something, those two girls at the party last night. Did you, by any chance, happen to f#*k them?


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

1. Pulp Fiction
2. Goodfellas
3. Shawshank redemption
4. Blazing saddles
5. Eyes wide shut

Well I did edit, but I didn't read the last part of the contest where you wanted them in order. First time I just did them 1-5 as you had them listed.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

1 shawhsnak Redemption
2 Pulp Fiction
3 Blazing Saddles
4 Goodfellas
5 Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn...Billy beat me!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

1. Goodfellas 
2. Pulp Fiction
3. Shawshank redemption
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Here is my Christmas Kontest&#8230;has nothing to do with Christmas, I just thought it would be nice to throw this as my very first! Now to the contest:
> 
> I have a list of my top 5 movies of all time. I have 5 quotes from these movies, in no particular order. First person to guess each of these movies AND put them in order as my 1-5 favorites wins. Oh, and no editing.
> 
> ...


1. Shawshank Redemption
2. Pulp Fiction
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Goodfellas
5. Eyes Wide Shut

I'll take a stab at the list of favorites, but it's biased towards my rankings..

1. Pulp Fiction
2. Goodfellas
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Shawshank Redemption
5. Eyes Wide Shut....

And what a dissappointing Oscar when Gump beat out both Pulp Fiction and Shawshank for Best Picture


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

In order you have the quotes....

1. Shawshank Redemption
2. Pulp Fiction
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Goodfellas
5. Eyes Wide Shut


Your Favorites from 1-5

1. Pulp Fiction
2. Goodfellas
3. Shawshank Redemption
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Favorite top to bottom:

1 Goodfellas
2 shawshank Redemption 
3 Pulp Fiction
4 Eyes Wide Shut
5 Blazing Saddles


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

No winner yet! 

Oh, just to be fair-er, I'll alter the rules by saying that you can guess one more time after I post "No winner yet"


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

1. Pulp Fiction
2. Goodfellas
3. Shawshank Redemption
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

In order you have the quotes....

1. Shawshank Redemption
2. Pulp Fiction
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Goodfellas
5. Eyes Wide Shut

Your Favorites from 1-5

1. Good Fellas
2. Pulp Fiction
3. Eyes Wide Shut
4. Blazing Saddles
5. The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

In order of favorites

1-Shawshank Redemption
2-Blazing Saddles
3-Pulp Fiction
4-Goodfellas
5-Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

1. Blazing Saddles
2. Pulp Fiction
3. Goodfellas
4. Shawshank Redemption
5. Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Great gueses, but still no winners.

It seems like a movie many find unpopular, yet I find very good, is getting a low ranking on my top 5!


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Pulp Fiction
Eyes Wide Shut
Shawshank Redemption
Goodfellas
Blazing Saddles


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

1 Shawshank Redemption
2 Eyes Wide Shut
3 Pulp Fiction
4 Blazing Saddles
5 Goodfellas


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

1. Blazing Saddles
2. Eyes Wide Shut
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Goodfellas
5. Shawshank Redemption


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Pulp Fiction
Eyes Wide Shut
Blazing saddles
Good fellas
Shawshank


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Favorite top to bottom:

Blazing Saddles
Eyes Wide Shut
Pulp Fiction
shawshank Redemption
Goodfellas


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

WE HAVE A WINNER! CONGRATS KASR! Thanks everyone for playing...! KASR PM me your snailer.

And I don't like Eyes Wide Shut because of the soft core ****! I like the story line!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Eyes Wide Shut
Blazing Saddles
Shawshank Redemption
Goodfellas
Pulp Fiction


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Good Job KASR, Congrats:

Name the movie where my CS name comes from and you might get a little Christmas Bonus. Or don't bother, you'll get the bonus anyhow - Lord knows you deserve it you Booby Biting Bombing Bastage. Bfour for short :r 


Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> And I don't like Eyes Wide Shut because of the soft core ****! I like the story line!


That's what I tell my wife also! :r


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

> And I don't like Eyes Wide Shut because of the soft core ****! I like the story line!


Uh yea, right.

Congrats KASR!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER! CONGRATS KASR! Thanks everyone for playing...! KASR PM me your snailer.
> 
> And I don't like Eyes Wide Shut because of the soft core ****! I like the story line!


Woohoo! I actually won one of these contests!!! Thanks Boone!


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

KASR said:


> Woohoo! I actually won one of these contests!!! Thanks Boone!


He puts on his contests and wins other contests


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Congrats, ya nipple nibbler !!

and .. Thanks for the contest boonedoggle !


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> That's what I tell my wife also! :r


:r :r


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the Contest Boone, I enjoyed it.

Congrats Kasr, or perhaps B^4



billybarue said:


> Name the movie where my CS name comes from...


Oh Billy Billy Billy Billy Barue :r


----------

